# Blue State Coffee



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

To offer organic, fairly traded coffee, roasted to perfection.

To donate 10% of sales to causes that reflect our Democratic values.

To unite a community of people who care about what's happening in this country.

Opening January 2009!

More...


----------

